# 1981 datsun 210 ~ need diagrams



## 81Dat210D (May 22, 2013)

I am needing engine diagram for a15 & vacuum line routing. I had to replace the head gasket unfortunate I didn't get a pic of where all the vacuum lines go. I also to replace all those hoses as well. I would appreciate any help on this. Thanks.


----------

